# Meiska's story



## squatting dog (May 22, 2019)

My sweet little Meiska came to us 6 years ago. She was taken from a puppy mill that was shut down. She had been hit by a car there and left to drag her hind end for about 4 months.  We got her and took her to the vet and nearly 2000 dollars later he was able to repair her hind quarters somewhat, although he couldn't save her tail. We were happy and planned a desert trip in the winter of 2014, and just as we were to leave, she suffered a stroke and her front legs were paralyzed. Still, we took her with us and I just carried her out to do her business and outside of not being able to walk, she was bright and cheery. Although she was in no pain, I gave serious though to putting her to sleep out west, but, just couldn't bear the thought of burying her in the middle of nowhere. So, the decision was made to have her put to sleep when we got back. However, one day soon after we arrived home, I noticed her out in the yard standing by herself.  Apparently she took it on herself to get up and move. She has no feeling in her front legs and walks by kind of swinging them as she moves. But, she was again happy to go walking. Earlier this spring she developed a hacking cough that I thought was allergies. However, the vet verified that she had several tumors developing in her.   So began the slow decent of her health. I'm not surprised, but, this breathing deals came on so fast it stunned me. 
Now, I've begun the sorrowing task of digging the hole and building her little ceder coffin. I don't mind telling you..... that this sucks. 

My little girl sleeping this morning........


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2019)

awwwww she's soooooo cute...and what a stoical little girl she's been after her horrible start in life too....


----------



## C'est Moi (May 22, 2019)

Aw, bless your heart, SD.   You must be devastated by the loss of two little ones in the span of a couple of days.   I know your heart is breaking, but it sounds like you gave Meiska a good life after she had such a rough start.


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2019)

This little dog is so cute, so dear, sleeping peacefully after all she's been through. My heart is breaking along with everyone else's. How I wish I could hold her for awhile!

Bless you SD for giving her a good life, love and care while you could. Kiss her for me?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 22, 2019)

You sir have my utmost respect.  God bless you and those who care for our little pets...What a cutie Meiska is....


----------

